# Most intriguing storyline



## Mighty mouse (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the one that got me thinking was set in a very tech heavy future.
The bloke used the advances to restore his youth and genetics to change his sex. He then time travelled back to the present and seduced himself


----------



## Talysia (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the most intriguing storyline I've read recently was in Loop, by Koji Suzuki.  I loved the idea of the Loop world, and how the world within world story developed, culminating in the Loop world starting to affect the real world.  I liked the idea of Kaoru being able to cross between the worlds, too.


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 2, 2007)

Mighty mouse said:


> I think the one that got me thinking was set in a very tech heavy future.
> The bloke used the advances to restore his youth and genetics to change his sex. He then time travelled back to the present and seduced himself


 
how would you make that work on any level?!?

Apart from the dodgy ethical ground, you'd know if your ex was lying when she said "you're the best I've ever had"...ewwww....

I think my all time favourite intriguing storyline would be in "Ash; a secret history" by Mary Gentle. First time I picked it up in a charity shop, I walked home, nose in book, forgot to look when crossing the road, didn't talk for three days till I'd finished it (forgot to eat, didn't sleep). The book led me on constantly, I HAD to know what happened.

The twists were totally out of left-field, and I can normally spot them coming. Great book.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 3, 2007)

The best story line I found was a  horror novel called "Flesh and Blood" by a chap callled Graham Masterton, he manages to work a sixteenth century curse, a genetic experiment gone wrong and a seemingly random killing. Never thought he was going to pull the plot threads together and was hooked till he did, a gory but good read not for the faint hearted or animal right's activists!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 3, 2007)

Mighty mouse said:


> I think the one that got me thinking was set in a very tech heavy future.
> The bloke used the advances to restore his youth and genetics to change his sex. He then time travelled back to the present and seduced himself



Why? Why would you do that? Does it give an explanation as to why he does? Very strange...

I quite liked the storyline in *The Life of Pi*. It's a story that revolves around a boy trapped in a small boat with a very large tiger.


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 3, 2007)

Mighty mouse said:


> I think the one that got me thinking was set in a very tech heavy future.
> The bloke used the advances to restore his youth and genetics to change his sex. He then time travelled back to the present and seduced himself


Sounds a bit like Heinlein's "All you Zombies", 'cept that he didn't need rejuvination.


----------

